# Good DS White bundle?



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone recommend me a good bundle of the above?

The best ones ive found are on Game but just wondering if anyone has found some hidden gems :thumb:

Thanks

Andy


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Asda are doing it with Brain Training for £95, haven't really looked elsewhere, just got an ad through the door for that one today, I paid £99 for the same thing in HMV last year.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Suz got hers from gamestation with two or three games for £115 iirc.


----------

